# Liz's Boat Detail - in full swing with a full crew (NO WAIT TIME)



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for the replies and yes, I do pick up customers boats with no charge (milage limit) and bring them down to our family's marina (Harbor View Marine). Also, alot of my customers will get their boats serviced while it there. Contact me and I can get you an estimate on servicing your boat as well as detailing. Our tech's are Certified Master for Mercury/Mercruisor, Yamaha, Johnson, Evinrude. 

Thank you again for the business!


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

Liz I need some cards. Its Vicki Jordans son!!! And I have a question for you on the detailing thing. 8505161646


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

O.K. I will call you!


----------



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

*Full detail starting at $15.00 ft.*

I have been detailing boats since the 1980's when our family became part of the marine culture. Our family currently owns and operates Harbor View Marine, Pensacola, FL, 850-453-3435. We are a Mercury/Merc., Yamaha, Evinrude, and Volvo dealer. Call our Service Department for any technical questions and Reba, our Parts Manager can help you with any parts that you need. 

Thank you again for our business!


----------

